# Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?



## FLIR (26. Oktober 2016)

*Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Guten Tag,

wie erreicht man in First-Person-Spielen eine möglichst gleichmäßige, geschmeidige und flüssige Mausbewegung (beim Umsehen)?

Irgendwo glaube ich einmal gelesen zu haben, daß es am Besten ist, die DPI der Maus stark zu erhöhen und die Maus-Sensitivität im jeweiligen Spiel extrem herunter zu schrauben, so stark, daß man die niederen Werte oft nur in den jeweiligen cfg.-Dateien des Spiels eingeben kann, weil ein derart niedriger Wert im Spiel selbst (über Slider etc.) gar nicht mehr einstellbar ist...

Btw.: Meine Bildschirmauflösung ist 4K (was sich wie mir scheint auch irgendwie auf die Mausbewegung auswirkt...)


----------



## JackA (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Jo 4K ist nicht immer von Vorteil :p
Ansonsten bleibt es dir überlassen, wie du die DPI einstellst. Ich mach das so, dass ich auf dem Desktop gut zurecht komme (hab 800DPI bei 1080p) und stell dann in Games die Sens ein. Mausbeschleunigung solltest du aber immer deaktivieren (die ist standardmäßig in Windows aktiviert).
Wenn du darüber mehr wissen willst: Der Mouseguide


> Zu allerst: DPI?
> Einige kennen diese Angabe sicherlich aus dem Bereich von Scannern, Druckern und Digitalkameras.
> Dort sagt diese Angabe etwas über die Feinheit aus, über die Pixeldichte um genauer zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> (hab 800DPI bei 1080p)


 Wow.

Ich stell aber ebenfalls die Maus so ein, dass es auf dem Desktop.
Spiele dann halt nach Bedarf.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

120 Hz


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Das Video hier sollte alle Fragen klären.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NUiGkDB_48s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FLIR (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Super, danke! 

Ich hab mir jetzt eine Razor Deathadder Chroma bestellt - bin schon sehr neugierig: meine erste High-DPI Maus


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Ich zocke cs go selbst mit 1200 DPI @ 1,0 Ingame sense bei 1920x1080p(raw input) .
Unter Windows natürlich Mausbeschleunigung deaktiviert.
Damit habe ich für mich das beste Verhältnis aus Genauigkeit und Schnelligkeit.
Ich glaube die meisten werden so um die 800-1000 DPI bei den default 1,25 Ingame sense@1080p haben.
Ich habe es noch nie unter 4k getestet, aber theoretisch müsstest du dann ja 4x so hohe dpi einstellen o.O .
Dann wärst du bei 4800DPI@1,0 Ingame sense, kann das sein ?xD


----------



## vvoll3 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*



FLIR schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt eine Razor Deathadder Chroma bestellt - bin schon sehr neugierig: meine erste High-DPI Maus



Wobei du da allerdings bei 1550 cpi oder drunter bleiben solltest, ansonsten gibts adaptives smoothing noch obendrauf, als Gegenmaßnahme zur sich verschlechterten Trackingqualität bei hohen CPI, generell sollte man unter 4x des eigentlichen Arrays bleiben.


----------



## FLIR (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Ok, danke für den Hinweis.

1550 "cpi"? : Sind "dpi" und "cpi" gleichbedeutend? "cpi" hab ich bis jetzt überhaupt noch nie gehört...

Wenn man "unter 4x des eigentlichen Arrays" bleiben sollte, heißt das bei einer 10.000 DPI Death Adder Chroma also unter 2.500 DPI? Und darüber verschlechtert sich die Trackingqualität? Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an... wozu wirbt man dann mit 10k DPI wenn nur 1/4 ohne Abstriche nutzbar ist...


----------



## vvoll3 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*



FLIR schrieb:


> Ok, danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> 1550 "cpi"? : Sind "dpi" und "cpi" gleichbedeutend? "cpi" hab ich bis jetzt überhaupt noch nie gehört...
> 
> Wenn man "unter 4x des eigentlichen Arrays" bleiben sollte, heißt das bei einer 10.000 DPI Death Adder Chroma also unter 2.500 DPI? Und darüber verschlechtert sich die Trackingqualität? Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an... wozu wirbt man dann mit 10k DPI wenn nur 1/4 ohne Abstriche nutzbar ist...



CPI(Counts per inch) ist die korrekte Form von DPI, DPI war wohl damals einfach verständlicher für die breite Masse.

Und mit dem Array ist die tatsächliche Auflösung der Kamera gemeint, welche im Falle von S3988/S3989(und 3310, A9800, A3090 usw.) 30*30 was 900 ergibt, mit allen Umständen inkludiert kommt man eher auf etwas über 800. Diese 800 werden dann vom DSP auf die jeweiligen CPI skaliert, dass das nicht unendlich funktioniert ist glaube ich offensichtlich, und x4 hat sich so ziemlich als unüberwindbar(ohne negative Auswirkungen) herausgestellt, egal wie wenig Noise der Sensor hat. 

Nach dem aber die CPI immer höher skaliert wurden, hat man smoothing implementiert, welches natürlich einen Lag verursacht und im Falle von S3988/S3989/A9800 auch an zwei Stellen adaptiv ist, das Smoothing wird einmal bei 1600cpi und dann noch einmal bei 3200cpi erhöht, was natürlich auch in mehr Input Lag resultiert.


----------



## FLIR (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Danke für die Erklärung! 

Wenn man also Input Lag vermeiden bzw. soweit als möglich minimieren will, muss man bei der DA unter 1600cpi bleiben? Wie stark ist denn der Input Lag mit Smoothing (bei 1600 bzw. 3200 cpi)?

Ich habe mir die DA gerade deshalb bestellt, weil bei einigen Reviews angemerkt wurde, daß der Input Lag extrem niedrig sein soll (z.B. bei der Review auf http://www.rocketjumpninja.com/ ), sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## vvoll3 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*



FLIR schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung!
> 
> Wenn man also Input Lag vermeiden bzw. soweit als möglich minimieren will, muss man bei der DA unter 1600cpi bleiben? Wie stark ist denn der Input Lag mit Smoothing (bei 1600 bzw. 3200 cpi)?



+4ms bei 1600 und +12ms ab 3200cpi.



FLIR schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die DA gerade deshalb bestellt, weil bei einigen Reviews angemerkt wurde, daß der Input Lag extrem niedrig sein soll (z.B. bei der Review auf Rocket Jump Ninja - Reviews & Gaming ), sehr ärgerlich...



Die DA Chroma ist halt für eine S3988/3989/3310/9800 Maus schnell im Vergleich, Zowie´s oder die R300 laggen zum Beispiel hinterher, viele A3050 Mäuse sind auch schneller(R100 ist ungefähr 1ms schneller als die DAC), meist aber nur minimal da andere Hardware schwächer ist, bzw. in diesen Fällen auch nicht so viel Arbeit in die Firmware gesteckt wird, die 3.5G hatte/hat halt auch eine geringere Bewegungslatenz als die Chroma, bedeutet aber nicht das die Chroma ein Fehlkauf ist, da sie wie gesagt schneller ist als die direkte Konkurrenz, was auch teilweise daran liegt das S3988 bis 12500FPS bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten geht.

Was RJN angeht, gibt Gründe warum sich viele über ihn lustig machen.


----------



## FLIR (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Danke, sehr informativ! Ich kenne mich bei Inputlag-Berechnungen nicht aus, aber +12ms ab 3200cpi ist ja fast unglaublich - wenn ich meinen PS4-Controller per USB anschließe zeigt mir das Kontrollprogramm 4ms Latenz - bisher dachte ich Mäuse wären "schneller".

Gibt es eigentlich gute, für Laien verständliche Seiten, die erklären wie man die Gesamtlatenz eines PCs so niedrig wie möglich halten kann?


----------



## vvoll3 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*



FLIR schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich gute, für Laien verständliche Seiten, die erklären wie man die Gesamtlatenz eines PCs so niedrig wie möglich halten kann?



Nicht das ich wüßte, unterscheidet sich auch von System zu System ob es Sinn macht z.B: Intel C-State an oder auszuschalten, das einzige was halt wirklich zuverlässig hilft ist halt Hardware und in game FPS.


----------



## FLIR (4. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Die DA Chroma ist inzwischen angekommen und es stimmt, je höher die CPI eingestellt sind, desto verzögerter reagiert die Maus. Bei den max. 10.000 CPI ist der Lag derart stark, daß man sie zum Spielen nicht verwenden kann...

Was ist eigentlich der Sinn derart hoher CPI (die neue DA Eite hat ja 16.000), wenn sie aufgrund des Lags praktisch nicht zu verwenden sind?

BTW: Stimmt es, daß man die geringste Verzögerung und  beste Präzision erhält, wenn man (a) wie von Dir gesagt unter 1600CPI bleibt und (b) die eingestellten CPI durch 30 teilbar sind?


----------



## Birdy84 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

@TE: Du stellst in Windows die Mausbeschleunigung aus, stellst den Regler in die Mitte. Dann stellst du die Mausbeschleunigung wirklich ab, hiermit: Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 10 + 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix
Nun regelst du die Zeigergeschwindigkeit über die dpi Einstellung in deiner Maus. Dabei wirst du vermutlich feststellen, dass alles über 3000 dpi völliger Irrsin sind. Wenn du die richtige Geschwindigkeit unter Windows gefunden hast, starte ein Spiel, was keine Mausbeschleunigung hat und stell die Empfindlichkeit nach deinen Wünschen ein. Wenn du für alle Spiele die gleiche Empfindlichkeit haben willst, miss in dem gewählten Spiel die Distanz, die deine Maus bei einer 360° Umdrehung zurücklegt. Anhand dieses Wertes kannst du nun die Empfindlichkeit anderer Spiele anpassen.


----------



## JackA (4. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Kommt auf die Monitorauflösung an. Ab 4K werden auch 3000+ DPI interessant.


----------



## FLIR (4. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Ja, ich spiele mit 4K (DSR). Also muss man bei 4K zusätzliche Latenzen in Kauf nehmen (durch höhere DPI)?


----------



## JackA (4. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Hö? was hat DPI mit Latenzen zu tun?
Hier aus dem Mouseguide:


> Zu allerst: DPI?
> Einige kennen diese Angabe sicherlich aus dem Bereich von Scannern, Druckern und Digitalkameras.
> Dort sagt diese Angabe etwas über die Feinheit aus, über die Pixeldichte um genauer zu sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLIR (5. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Wie oben erwähnt wurde: 

Bewegungslatenz bei höheren CPI: +4ms bei 1600 und +12ms ab 3200cpi.

Hier die Erklärung:




vvoll3 schrieb:


> Und mit dem Array ist die tatsächliche Auflösung der Kamera gemeint, welche im Falle von S3988/S3989(und 3310, A9800, A3090 usw.) 30*30 was 900 ergibt, mit allen Umständen inkludiert kommt man eher auf etwas über 800. Diese 800 werden dann vom DSP auf die jeweiligen CPI skaliert, dass das nicht unendlich funktioniert ist glaube ich offensichtlich, und x4 hat sich so ziemlich als unüberwindbar(ohne negative Auswirkungen) herausgestellt, egal wie wenig Noise der Sensor hat.
> 
> Nach dem aber die CPI immer höher skaliert wurden, hat man smoothing implementiert, welches natürlich einen Lag verursacht und im Falle von S3988/S3989/A9800 auch an zwei Stellen adaptiv ist, das Smoothing wird einmal bei 1600cpi und dann noch einmal bei 3200cpi erhöht, was natürlich auch in mehr Input Lag resultiert.



Bei z.B. 10.000cpi spürt man die Latenz extrem; der Mauszeiger hinkt stark hinterher...


----------



## Craftlos (15. November 2016)

*AW: Möglichst flüssige/geschmeidige/gleichmäßige Mausbewegung in FPS: High DPI+Low Sensitivity?*

Maus mit Optischen Sensor verwenden. 99% Der Laser Sensoren haben +/- Acceleration. Ich bin von der M65 mit Laser Sensor auf die G303 mit Optischen Sensor umgestiegen, und es fühlt sich so viel direkter an. Im Vergleich fühlte es sich mit der Laser Maus so an als hätte man volle Pule Mauszeigerbeschleunigung reingedreht, vom Gefühl her. Dpi hab ich bei beiden Mäusen identisch eingestellt.


----------

